# Suggestions for a Screen Printer who will Drop Ship



## Localitees (Jun 12, 2013)

So I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a quality Screen Printer (preferably using water based ink) in California or New York that can drop-ship for a competitive price. I would be looking to print and drop-ship a minimum of 50 tees per week.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Shouldn't really matter where they are if they are drop shipping. Here's a good one out of FL Orlando t-shirt screen printing, embroidery, direct-to-garment and graphic design for tees, hoodies, bags, accessories and promotional products. | Merchspin


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

For print on demand have you looked towards using DTG?


----------



## Localitees (Jun 12, 2013)

@splathead cheers for the pointer - I'll check them out! @BandPrints DTG may be an option for low runs but I personally prefer a SP finish


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am based out of LA and can do drop ship of screen printing or vinyl heat transfer shirts/apparel. PM me if you would like to discuss.


----------



## fullcountath (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm in Ohio but well drop ship, however i do not use water based. Email me your specs and i can give you pricing and references. [email protected]

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using T-Shirt Forums


----------

